# Need camera rec for complete newb..



## Troy (Feb 21, 2012)

My wife is wanting to dabble in photography. With a new baby she wants a nice camera, something like photographers use at weddings, baby photography etc. I tried to read some of the threads on here. Would that be a DSLR? Man I'm lost. Something capable of taking shots quick with nice quality. I really don't want multiple lenses, so recommendations on the most universal lense would be helpful as well. I know NOTHING about this type of camera.. Feel free to talk to me in elementary school terminology. I promise not to take offense. I would like to keep it $600 or less if that is a possibility.

Thanks for all replies.

Troy


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 21, 2012)

I am just an amateur myself, but I bought in to the new camera when my grandsons were born.  You should be able to get a decent camera at that price.  I would take her to the camera store and compare what is available - ask questions and let her handle them.  Ease of use is important when working around kids!  A zoom lens with 18-105 capability would serve well.  Good luck and post up some shots when you get started.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 21, 2012)

I shoot w/ a canon so I'm gonna recommend a couple of those to ya. The 1st one is a little over your budget but I have heard good things about this camera. 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/675618-REG/Canon_4462B003_EOS_Rebel_T2i_Digital.html

This one is considered a point & shoot. It looks like it has some pretty good reviews. 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/822123-REG/Canon_PowerShot_SX40_IS_Digital.html

And if you wanna go w/ Nikon. This one looks like a good deal. 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/730210-REG/Nikon_25472_D3100_Digital_SLR_Camera.html

Hope this helps but just so you know be prepared that this is a very addicting hobby.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm with those guys - you probably want a DSLR of some sort, and for my money (& the ease of getting accessories), I'd go with either Nikon or Canon.

Any of the latest Nikon D series or Canon Rebel series should be fine.  The two bodies that Crickett pointed out should be fine, or any of their "close" kin (with close kin being any of their bodies that have been released within the past 3 or so years).

You can look up details about the bodies (& their release dates) on www.dpreview.com .  And I think she will want a true DSLR, not a point & shoot.

Getting a single lens that does everything is tough.  Most of the MWC's (that's Moms With Cameras) that are producing those shots with the kiddo in focus & the background basically a blur are using an f/1.4 or f/1.8 lens (that basically means pricey...) (but it also means the ability to shoot in lower light, the ability to focus faster, and the ability to blur the background more...).

The cheaper kit lenses won't do that.  You might start off with a kit lens, and decide to upgrade later if she really gets into it.  Unfortunately, the "good" lenses can cost as much as or more than the camera body with a kit lens!  YIKES!

I'd say the 18-105mm would be a great multi-purpose lens.  I use a 28-85 mm lens a lot.  

Good luck!  If you have more specific questions, don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## Troy (Feb 21, 2012)

Can one of you great guys explain the difference? 3 cameras were recommended.  One it says is actually a point and shoot. What's the differences?

Thanks


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 21, 2012)

I just received the Canon EOS Rebel2Ti for my anniversary gift and I love it. You can purchase just the camera body (w/out a lens) at bestbuy.com for $550-599 and then look for a good used lens or look at other lenses from somewhere else, although everyone recommended to not use any other lenses but Canon on a Canon camera. I love my camera and if this is the one you go with you will love it too! Also another suggestion is look at your local college/university to see if they offer basic photography or photography 101. Good Luck!


----------



## JimDraper (Feb 21, 2012)

I use the Olympus E-volt 620 and love it


----------



## rip18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yikes - I think I can explain the difference, but I'm not so sure that I can do it easily & clearly.

A point & shoot is usually a smaller camera with a single, attached lens (though supplemental lenses may also be attached to that lens).  The viewfinder and the lens/sensor path are NOT the same.  Because of that, there is usually a delay of unknown length between the time the shutter release button is depressed (or mushed in the parlance of this forum!) and the time the image is recorded.  That means that you have a lot of kiddo pictures & pet pictures that don't capture the action/pose intended.  VERY frustrating.

A DSLR is a digital single lens reflex camera that usually has the ability to interchange lenses,and it is usually larger/bulkier than a point & shoot.  When you look through the viewfinder, you are looking through the lens.  The camera's computer is calculating the exposure when you activate the shutter release (partially depress it in most cases).  Because the camera has already calculated what it needs to do to get the image it thinks is "correct", there is minimal delay in between pressing the shutter release and the image being recorded.

There are lots more differences, but for what you/she is looking for, I think that's the critical difference.  You also talked about a camera "like wedding & baby photos use" - that would be a DSLR.  In both of those cases, the pros are usually using a lens that has a maximum f/stop of 1.4, 1.8, or 2.0 to go with the body...

Any more questions, don't hesitate to ask...


----------



## Troy (Feb 21, 2012)

I really appreciate you taking the time to explain that. The one recommended above that is a point and shoot says high speedburst shooting at 10 fps? What does that mean exactly?  Is there still a delay?


----------



## rip18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Troy said:


> I really appreciate you taking the time to explain that. The one recommended above that is a point and shoot says high speedburst shooting at 10 fps? What does that mean exactly?  Is there still a delay?



It means that once it starts shooting, it can shoot a 10 frames (images) per second.

Yes, there is still a delay, so the 10 frames per second may well start after the action/pose is over...

Once you get it narrowed down to a few cameras, go to a store that carries them & try them out in the store - especially if a point & shoot makes the short list.

If you go to a store that carries "good" lenses (and not many do anymore because they sell so few of them), then try a Canon or Nikon body out with a kit lens, then a "good" lens at a low f/stop and you can see the difference in how fast it focuses and how good of an image it can turn out in lower light.  

Good luck!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 22, 2012)

Most of the camera equipment I've bought has been used. 

Buying used allows me to buy higher quality equipment within my budget. 

Usually find equipment on photography sites, and I only buy from folks with a good history of sales (ie feedback from folks that have bought and sold in the past). 

Has worked well for me (actually too well - looked in my closet recently and have accumulated way too much stuff).

Some folks also shop Canon's refurb store online. 

http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/subCategory_10051_10051_-1_29252


----------



## WELLS8230 (Feb 22, 2012)

get the disposable kind, 2 for 8$ at dollar store,cost 11$ develop


----------



## Hoss (Feb 22, 2012)

Hmmmm.  I think I'd look at going a different direction and get a good point and shoot to start with and look at upgrading to a DSLR in the future.  My reasoning is that there are a lot of great point and shoots out there and if you only want to deal with one lens, I don't see a reason to go to a DSLR.  Learning some basics on a point and shoot and determining later if you need the flexibility of a DSLR makes a lot of sense to me.  

Now having said that, all of the advice you've gotten is great stuff and the DSLRs suggested would get the job done.  Going somewhere that carries a varity point and shoots as well as DSLRs and letting your wife handle them would probably help make the decision.

Hoss


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 22, 2012)

I just bought a nice point and shoot. It is the Canon SX40 HS. It so incredibly versatile. It has a fixed lens ....  BUT .. it has an Extreme 35x Wide-Angle Optical Zoom and 24mm Lens. It allows me to be SOOOO creative without spending a fortune ... right now. I'm learning so much about photography and this is the perfect camera for me to train on. It's great in low light and it will zoom in far enough to see the craters on the moon, literally. I couldn't be happier really. The up close macro shots are amazing. Right now, on Amazon, it's getting 4.5 stars out of 5 with 137 reviews. It's a fairly new model as it was just released this past Fall. Here is the link ... http://www.amazon.com/Canon-SX40-HS...MFHU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329934598&sr=8-1


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 22, 2012)

One more thing. For me personally, I studied reviews on Amazon and compared all of the cameras' reviews. That's one way to see how the various camera's are working out for a large pool of users.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 22, 2012)

I think I'll go with FoxHunter and go with a point and shoot till you find out how deep in debt you want to go/spend. I have both a Nikon D50 DLSR  and a Kodak Z812 and which one is with me most of the time ??? Yep you got it the Kodak reasons why are basically just 2. 1st is size the Kodak fits in a pocket of my hunting shirt (BDU) were the Nikon won't. Remember a lot of these cameras won't fit in your dress shirt pocket  But you'll have to work that out of yourself as to what you want..........

2nd is the price I don't mind taking this camera on my hunting trips and worry to much about ruining it. I've had this camera 4 or 5 years and even thru the heck I put it thru it still take a fairly good picture. This one has been used and abused and still keeps shooting. There are many out there that I've looked at and takin an interest in cause they have more zoom (I've seen up to 30+ zoom and mines only 12).

Other then not being as pricey as a DLSR and having multipul lens you can get them to take fairly good pictures and most have the ability to let you switch from a Manuel to Auto mode so you can play around with F stops and Aperature setting real easy and quickly. Most have a Macro setting ( aliitle picture of a flower) so you can also take close-ups. 

I do like my Nikon but to be honest I love my Kodak just for ease of operation and it's reasonable on cost.

You might look at Wal mart at the Fugi P/Shoot I saw one the other day with like somewhere between 20 and 30 power zoom that was very interesting and not to spendy. I just figured I needed a new TV ( mine quit ) and some new windows for the house were needed worse. The Kodak still works fine from close up to a bit of strechon zoom and in   low light. Don't look at the real thin cameras with only 5 power zoom or so you'll more then likely be very disappointed look at atleast 12 power or higher. You won't regret the extra zoom sometimes.

Hope this helps and good luck and good mushing 

Mike


----------



## agoodhunter (Feb 23, 2012)

I do recommend a point and shoot (fixed lens) as well. Ta canon SX series, like the SX40 HS offered earlier. I had the SX20 (a model from 2 years ago) and I too a photo contest winning picture! I say that because the quality of Canon's upper level point and shoots are basically incredible. I really compare them to DSLR quality.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 25, 2012)

After you decide on a camera, you might like one of these Short Course books. I have one for my camera and I love it. I'm teaching myself all about photography by using the book that's for my camera. Good luck!
http://www.shortcourses.com/store/index.html


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Feb 25, 2012)

My wife has a G9 ... which is an older version of the G12... 

If I where looking for a "near" DSLR camera.... I'd give the G12 a good look....

http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_255917_-1

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=canon+powershot+g12&N=0&InitialSearch=yes


----------

